# Oops.... this wasn't supposed to happen.



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

Well... turns out I may as well make a build thread after all. I bought this 2002 MKIV Jetta wagon with 67k with a blown VR6 due to overheating. My intention was to build a very cheap, low daily. I was going to drop in a running VR6, slam it on Racelands, put on some wheels and drive it.

Somehow I managed to talk myself into dropping a brand new VW crate motor in it, doing a full respray, and my most recent purchase that lead to a major depletion in my checking account..... bags. 

Here is a short timeline of how things went:

Picked up the car









Then it turned into this









Then I ordered some of these









The these









Then did this




































Then ordered this









The color they painted the car is Toyota Sandstorm from the FJ Cruiser. I had the mirror caps and roofrails sprayed white to match the wheels that will be powdercoated white. The air setup includes:
-Airlift Slam XL fronts
-UAS Airhouse 2s with Dorbritz brackets
-3 gallon tank with 3/8" lines 
-UAS valve manifolds
-Viar 380cc compressor
-Parker Watertrap
-EAI switchbox
-VIair dual needle black gauge

I'm hopefully getting the motor finished this week. Then just waiting on the rest of the parts to arrive and getting them installed. Might take me a while to do so please be patient. Will post updates soon :beer:


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

Looks very promising :beer:


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

Ha! I KNEW you wouldn't be able to leave it alone! :laugh:


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Jess your crazy man. Cant wait to see it done :thumbup:


----------



## 20thgti187 (Dec 2, 2006)

When you were texting me about bags I had a feeling something was up Hit me up if you need any help:thumbup:


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

opcorn:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Jesster said:


> The color they painted the car is Toyota Sandstorm from the FJ Cruiser. I had the mirror caps and roofrails sprayed white to match the wheels that will be powdercoated white.


Nice choice, also looks like a banana yellow in those pics :beer: :beer:


----------



## BARELY LEGAL (Jul 2, 2009)

LOVE the color. Watching.


----------



## e.shell (Jun 18, 2009)

havent seen a sick mk4 bagged wagon in a while. excited for the outcome!


----------



## rennis (Dec 30, 2003)

20thgti187 said:


> When you were texting me about bags I had a feeling something was up Hit me up if you need any help:thumbup:


when I text you about bags I'm talking about punchin' yew in the nutz. 

:1up:


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

looking forward to this


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

looking forward to see more of this


----------



## EuroWolfsburg (Oct 12, 2009)

Looking...


----------



## 20thgti187 (Dec 2, 2006)

rennis said:


> when I text you about bags I'm talking about punchin' yew in the nutz.
> 
> :1up:


Right in the ol coin purse


----------



## joeybags (Sep 9, 2011)

opcorn: can't wait for more of this its really coming along


----------



## trashbag (Apr 26, 2009)

i love the color i just dont know how i feel about the white. but good luck with the install:thumbup:


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

interested to see how this looks.opcorn:


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

Oh yeah. In for more pics!


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

this should be good


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone 

Bad news, I paid for that kit from someone here on Vortex and apparently another buyer who they thought had flaked came through with a payment an hour before me, so they got it  Now the search continues for a nice MK4 air setup for cheap...


----------



## Naters10 (May 3, 2011)

YES:heart: This is going to be a treat little kalikiweekeeopcorn:


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

called it... cant leave anything alone, can you?  :thumbup:


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

Well, picked up another little addition today


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

I love what I see :thumbup: I can't wait to see it all buttoned up :beer:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Cannot wait to see this come along! opcorn:


----------



## bobbyk94 (Aug 15, 2010)

def a unique color. Looks promising


----------



## tar (Oct 3, 2009)

http://fuelriders.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/Wuste-2011-Las-Vegas-10.jpg

i think your wagon pulls off the color better :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Subscribed! :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Subscribed! :thumbup:


----------



## dubina4steve (Aug 5, 2007)

thepirate said:


> Subscribed! :thumbup:


should be good :thumbup:


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

gonna be awesome


----------



## BARELY LEGAL (Jul 2, 2009)

I need updates!?


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

youll need these:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

hmm the color is interesting but looks promising.

what are the plans for the wheels? i think creme (or whatever you wanna call it) faces with white windows would look good.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You sell the audi? I am so lost when it comes to what car you actually own now


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Jesster said:


> Well, picked up another little addition today


Which box is this?


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

thirtysixspokes said:


> Which box is this?


looks like an older thule model


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

It's actually a SportRack from Costco. It's very similar to one of the Thule models. 

And Shawn, I know.... I have a problem  

Anyway, here are some really lame updates but I might as well keep the ball rolling. 

Got these in the mail yesterday. Going in for powder first of next week. 









Added some steeze


















And just one from my first day at my new job. I'm doing sales and marketing for a company called Girodisc. We sell high performance brake parts for a variety of different applications. Trying to implement some VW and Audi parts really soon  If you'd like to help out, please "Like" us on Facebook. Thanks! More updates soon.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

why the hell didnt you shave the notch in the hood?


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

looks good with the black oem grill on there to be honest


what are the plans for the wheels .. colormatched centers? sorry if that was covered somewhere.. i was overwhelmed by how AWESOME those brakes looks


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah, I chose not to fill the notch on purpose, I'm not a huge fan of badgeless grills on Mk4 Jettas. 

As far as the wheels go, they'll be gloss white... both the lips and the faces


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

i love that fixie in the background.. and those brakes look sexy:thumbup:


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

hmmmm interested in the Brake discs.


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

Definitely, feel free to check out our site.... girodisc.com. We don't have any VW stuff listed right now on the site but PM me and we can figure something out.


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

love the color & luggage carrier


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

love the color, sir. :thumbup:


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

gunna look good :thumbup:


----------



## lumb3rjack (Oct 26, 2011)

Subbed. This should be awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## miketweedie (Apr 22, 2004)

car looks dope. nice work.
let me know if you need someone to "test" out your brakes in an Audi S4 fitment...


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

Haha will do 

Thanks everyone. Sorry for the slow updates. Starting at this new job seems to take up more of my time than I had planned, but I should have some new photos soon (and hopefully not crappy iphone photos).


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Jesster said:


> Haha will do
> 
> Thanks everyone. Sorry for the slow updates. Starting at this new job seems to take up more of my time than I had planned, but I should have some new photos soon (and hopefully not crappy iphone photos).


patiently waiting :thumbup:


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

no euro hatch? looks good, not a sticker fan. well maybe if fitment is on point and you add camber. 

i trust ull impress.


----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

Well, the guys at bagriders have done it again :thumbup: 

Lately, I've been having a hard time buying new parts for my cars, since alot of the time it's easy to find perfectly good parts used for significantly less if you're willing to look hard enough. This go around, however, since the deal fell through with the used setup I was buying I knew the guys at bagriders were the first people to go to. Absolutely incredible customer service and my stuff shipped out the same day... today  

I am going with a paddle/manual management setup and dual 400c compressors. Slam XL fronts with performance rears. Can't wait to get everything installed. I'll be out of the country for 2 weeks tomorrow but am anxious to get the car on the road. 

Thanks again bagriders... Stay tuned for more photos :beer:


----------



## 20thgti187 (Dec 2, 2006)

:heart: you Will


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

*FV-QR*

In


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

more! :thumbup:


----------



## GLIgeorge (Jan 23, 2008)

really looking forward to seeing the finished product


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

Got something special in the mail from Bagriders


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Jesster said:


> Got something special in the mail from Bagriders


Hell yeah Jess


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

20thgti187 said:


> :heart: you Will


It was all Rali on this one. :laugh:


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

Still waiting on my motor :banghead: Just FYI NEVER EVER EVER deal with Precision Gearing in California. Terrible customer service. I ordered the motor over a month ago and it still hasn't even shipped. 

On another note, what would Vortex do? I know this has been beaten to death but my new wheels are 18x9" et35 all around with 215/40/18 BFG KDW2s. Trying to decide what spacers to run up front.... I currently have 7mm and 12mm spacers laying in my garage and need to order longer bolts so I need to make a decision. What do you think? I'd prefer more tuck in the front I'm just a bit worried about the 7mm's clearing the Airlift bags since I know that 7mm spacers on an et35 will barely clear the stock struts/coilovers. Also was planning on doing 20 or 25mm bolt on H&R rear spacers for a bit more poke. What do you think? Any advice is appreciated :beer:


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

Hopefully we'll get to see next season. Looking good so far.


:wave:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Can't wait to see it with the wheels and cargo thingy mounted. :laugh:

Maybe just say **** the new engine and buy a low mileage used one? I have a hard time supporting companies that yank me around when a few thousand dollars are on the line.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

opcorn:


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

opcorn: 


:thumbup:


----------



## s4pimpin (May 25, 2007)

:beer:


----------

